# Berechnung der Schnurlänge



## xKite (31. März 2003)

Hallo an alle!

Ihr kennt sicherlich alle folgende Problematik:
Man hat eine Rolle auf der keine Angabe für die Schnurlänge bei einer bestimmten Schnurstärke zu finden ist.

Ich habe mir nun am Wochenende die Multirolle Mitchell Riptide 4,0 GL gekauft. Diese ist für 500m 0,50er Schnur ausgelegt.
Mein Problem ist ich habe nur noch 500m 0,35er geflochtene Dyneema und würde ggfs mit monofile Schnur unterfüttern.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wie kann man ausrechnen wie lang z.B. eine 0,35er Schnur sein
muss um die Rolle optimal zu füllen.
Kann man dieses Prozetual berechnen???

Gruss Oliver


----------



## til (31. März 2003)

Kann man theoretisch berechnen, aber Du hast ein Problem: Deine "35er" geflochtene hat wahrscheinlich einen höheren Durchmesser. Hier kannst Du schon mal eine nachschauen, was etwa der Durchmesser deiner geflochtenen ist.
Wir hatten die Formeln schon mal hier irgendwo. Das Prinzip ist, dass du mit den vorhandenen Angaben das Volumen der Spule berechnest also z.B. 500*0,5*0,5 = 125.
Dann schaust Du, wieviel 0,35er in das Volumen gehen, also:
125/(0,35*0,35)=1020 Meter. Aber deine 35er ist wahrscheinlich mindestens eine 40er, also wird nicht soviel drauf gehen.


----------



## el.perca (31. März 2003)

Till's Ansatz ist völlig korrekt ... nur die Formel nicht ganz.
Da die Schnur rund ist (sein sollte) ist die Formel 0,5 x Pi...
Lässt sich aber auch mit dem normalen Dreisatz rechnen.
Seisdrum, die theoretische Kapazität Deiner Spule beträgt jedenfalls ca. 713 m von der 0,35er.


----------



## xKite (31. März 2003)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Habe nochmal im Forum gesucht und auch den passenden Beitrag dazu gefunden.

Für alle Excel User habe ich anbei eine kleine Berechnungstabelle
gehängt, die ich mal eben schnell erstellt habe. :q 
Natürlich mit den korrekten Formeln die mit PI arbeiten.

Gruß Oliver

PS: Ich frage mich aber wie el.perca auf 713 Meter kommt???


----------



## til (31. März 2003)

Pi braucht man nicht, weil man sich nicht fürs tatsächlich Volumen der Spule interessiert, wichtig ist einfach eine Volumen formel zu nehmen, die Grundfläche (abgeleitet vom Durchmesser mal Höhe(Länge) rechnet.
@el.perca:
wie kommst du auf 713 Meter? Kannst du das mal vorrechnen? Ich komm nämlich auf 1020.
0,5 mal pi ist sowieso falsch, dass ist nämlich der umfang und somit keine Fläche, wenn schon musst du (0,5 * pi(quadrat))/2 rechnen für die Grundfläche, aber wie gesagt, pi kannste rauchen, wenn du denn querschnitt quadratisch animmst, ist das resultat genauso richtig). Deins ist Falsch, weil du Umfang mal Länge gerechnet hast, also die Schuroberfläche


----------



## thymallus (31. März 2003)

hallo,

tils Berechnungsweise ist völlig korrekt, die Formel für die Kreisfläche ist pi rquadrat, das heißt wenn von einer Schnur 100m o,50 er auf eine Rolle gehen muß ich zum vergleichen immer quadrieren (50x50=2500), wenn ich nun wissen will, wieviel z.B. 0,35 er auf die Rolle geht, muß ich auch die 0,35 quadrieren (0,35x0,35=1225) Auf die Rolle geht nun die 2500/1225 fache Menge= 100x2,041 fache=ca.204m.Oder erifacher halber Schnurdurchmesser 4fache Lauflänge 1/3 tel Schnurdurchmesser 9 fache Lauflänge.
Bei Mitchell aber beachten-Angaben auf den Rollen meist maßlos übertrieben zum Beispiel Orca geht die Hälfte drauf  von der Angabe.

gruß
thymallus:m


----------



## el.perca (31. März 2003)

> PS: Ich frage mich aber wie el.perca auf 713 Meter kommt???



Nun, mit meinem "geliebten" Dreisatz (0,50 entspricht 500, also entspricht 0,35 mehr, nämlich...) komme ich auf das Ergebnis von 713m.
Nur dumm, dass er sich hier nicht anwenden lässt.
Ich ziehe meine Aussage zurück und behaupte ab jetzt das Gegenteil (schäm,schäm) #t
Till's Ergebnis (mit oder ohne PI) ist vollkommen korrekt.
1.020 m von der 0,35er müssten draufgehen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. März 2003)

Alles ganz nett mit diesen Berechnungen, aber ausprobieren bzw schätzen ist einfacher + effizienter. Denn 1. ist der Durchmesser einer 0,35mm geflecht nicht 0,35mm und zweitens sind tatsächlich viele der (berechneten) Spulenangaben völlig realitätsfremd. 

Die Formeln kommen auch nur auf ein annähernd korrektes Ergebnis, weil auch von einer Schnurfassung ausgegangen wird, nicht vom Spulenvolumen. Wenn man nämlich runde Querschnitte nebeneinanderlegt, sind immer Zwischenräume dazwischen. Theoretisch müsste man also von sechseckigen querschnitten mit schlüsselweite=Schnurdurchmesser ausgehen, um die zwischenräume halbwegs mitzuerfassen. Aus diesem grund entsteht ja auch die Abweichung Theoretischer-praktischer Schnurdurchmesser bei geflochtener, da nur die Durchmesser der Stränge addiert werden.

{Pi braucht man tatsächlich nicht, da es sich aus der eigentlichen Formel (((Durchmesser1/2)^2)*PI)/(((Durchmesser2/2)^2)*PI=lauflänge1/lauflänge2 wegkürzen lässt
(Durchmesser1^2)/(Durchmesser2^2)=lauflänge1/lauflänge2}

(Und wenn man das Quadrat hier vergisst, kommt man auch auf 713m)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## xKite (31. März 2003)

Ob mit oder ohne PI gerechnet kommt man
komischerweise auf das gleiche Ergebnis.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Mitchel Riptide 4.0 und 
der Angabe der Schnurlänge 500m 0,50 er ???  

Und wieso wird bei der Angabe des Schnurdurchmessers
von Seiten der Hersteller soviel geschummelt??? 
Das hilft ausser dem Hersteller niemandem!!! :e 

Ich habe mir die Tage bei eBay die 0,35er Dyneema ersteigert.
Original Dyneema Geflochten, 15-40er 1.000 m für 36€.

Laut der Tabelle aus dem Link weiter oben müsste diese dann
in Wirklichkeit eine 0,40 - 0,45er sein!?!


----------



## thymallus (31. März 2003)

hallo,

selbstverständlich sind das alles Näherungswerte-z.B. spielt die
Elastizität der Schnur auch eine Rolle, beim Aufwickeln werden die Schnüre ja auch verformt und die Hohlräume dadurch verkleinert-bzw, die Flechtschnüre sind eh ja meist flache Bänder, die sich darüberhinaus in einer sogenannten "wilden wicklung" aufspulen-aber das ist eh alles für die Praxis irrelevant, weil ja schon die Frage:wann ist die Rolle "voll"?,- vom Einzelnen unterschiedlich gesehen wird. as halt wichtig ist, ist die quadratische Komponente. Daß pi rausfällt, wenn man erst mit multipliziert und dann durch pi dividiert-na ja .
Das Fassungsvermögen, das auf den Rollen steht ist meist eh Unfug, wenn man nachrechnet, stimmen die angegebenen Werte meist untereinander nicht.Nur schätzen/ausprobieren hilft.

gruß
thymallus:m


----------



## snakehead (2. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich rechne nicht. Aber macht ihr das nicht genauso?  Zuerst geflochtene drauf soviel wie man hat und dann Mono bis unter den Rand. Dann Umspulen auf ne andere Rolle dann wieder auf ne andere und dann zurück! Ohne rechnen ganz genau!

Wenn man eine E-Spule der gleichen Größe hat erspart sich ein Umspulen 

Snakhead


----------



## tidecutter (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Rechner allerseits,

hab mir die Formel mal angesehen aus der Excel Tabelle oben.
Ich wollte bei meiner Penn Senator ne neue Schnur draufziehen und stand vor nem ähnlichen Problem. Wenn ich mich dort an die Formel gehalten hätte, wär ich ein armer Mann. Mit der Formel krieg ich locker das Doppelte raus, was ich brauch. Die nimmt 435m/0,55mm Schnur. Macht nach der Formel irgendwie 1245m bei einer 0,35mm Schnur, die raufmachen wollte. Da ist eben jene lineare Hochrechnung um Längen genauer und einfacher. Bei dem Durchmesser 435m und und beim anderen 700 und ein paar zerquetschte. Wenn man nun auf grund des in der Regel falschen Durchmessers einer multifilen erfahrungsgemäß 10-15 % der Länge abzieht, hat man immer Bingo. Waren bei mir ca. 600m. Oh je jetzt hätte ich noch über 600 m. Alles ohne Füllschnüre etc. 

Keine Kritik, nur ein anderer Weg...

Also bis später.

Tidecutter


----------



## actionfish (16. Juni 2003)

*Schnurspulenvolumen*

Hallo!

Hat jemand mal Experimente mit dem möglichst exakten Spulenvolumen bestimmen gemacht? Ich denke da an sowas wie mit Folie oder Dichtband umwickeln und voll Wasser gießen, dann in einem Meßbecher auffangen. Was man wirklich braucht, ist doch erstmal das Volumen der Schnurspule. Man könnte auch eine Referenzschnur nehmen und die einmal auf und abspulen, das dauert aber und die Länge ist nicht so klar. Gibt es einfache, günstige und wirklich exakte Schnurlängenmesser? Ich habe die Abschätzungprobleme jedenfalls dank immer dünner werdender Schnüre und der Unterwicklung auch dauernd.

Allzeit Petri Glückauf!


----------



## til (16. Juni 2003)

Eigentlich hilft das Volumen nicht wirklich, es wäre besser direkt die Kapazität mit einem bekannten Schnurdurchmesser zu messen. Wenn jemand eine gute line-counter rolle hat, kann er dass ja relativ problemlos machen. 
Mit dem Volumen könnte man vielleicht eine grobe Abschätzung machen, aber ich stelle mir die Messung kompliziert vor (vielliecht noch am besten mit Knete). Und dann hab ich den unbekannten Faktor, wieviel Luft auf der Spule zwischen den Schnurwindungen ist (möglicherweise vernachlässigbar?).
Das eigentlich Ärgerniss sind in meinen Augen die unzuverlässigen Angaben der Hersteller. Die Schnüre sind dicker, als auf der Verpackung steht (eine 25er ist z.B. 26-28), Ihre Tragkraft geringer (das spielt hier allerdings keine Rolle). Und bei der Rollenkapazität wird dann auch noch geschummelt... Da kommen dann doch recht viele Fehlerquellen zusammen.
28er statt 25er führt übrigens zu einer um 20% kleineren Schnurkapazität.


----------

